# Climber / Bucket Forman - Ohio



## TreeCareInc (Jul 18, 2010)

Tree Care Inc. is located in Troy, OH. We are seeking a climber for residential work. We have great equipment and a great group of guys. We have health insurance, vacation, retirement etc. We are looking for someone capable of running a 2 to 3 man residential crew performing a mix of pruning and removals. We will assist in the relocation of the right candidate. You will have the choice of four 10's or five 8's. 


We treat people right and reward them for their hard work... If you are looking to make a move please contact me at 937-603-8619 or email me at [email protected].




View attachment 144185


View attachment 144186


View attachment 144187


----------



## TreeCareInc (Jul 19, 2010)

If you are a climber, but are not ready to run a crew we have some positions available as well. Same contact info as above!


----------



## TreeCareInc (Aug 16, 2010)

*Still Looking....*

I am still looking.....


----------

